# I found a way to look up prices that places paid in the past



## Keyser Soze! (Feb 13, 2016)

I thought this was pretty interesting/educational. There is a website called : http://archive.org/web/ that has a lot of other websites pages from the past. I was able to look up some of the popular sites I browse now. It shows what they were offering a number of years ago when price were a lot better. Sometimes memory doesn't serve and years get blurry but this has the data I was looking for. I thought it might be useful to people who wanted to know for example what the company you wanted to look up paid for copper in june 2010. I think it could help with projections as to stacking or getting rid of stuff. I hope i explained it well enough, if not let me know and i'll go into further detail.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 13, 2016)

The wayback machine or archive.org is a very good site and linked now and then... if you had made a search before posting you would have found out that there are 125 posts already linking to that site.

8) 

Göran


----------



## Keyser Soze! (Feb 26, 2016)

I understand there is a small percentage of post referring to it but i haven't ever see it referred to in any of the topics I have ever read on here. I have been reading post and topics for awhile now and didn't know about it. So i'm sure there are other members who don't know about it also. that is why I put it in the tutorial section for people who aren't that experienced. They wouldn't know to "search" for it if they don't know it exists.


----------

